# golf players,please come in



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

I start playing golf some days ago, but I come to realize it is not easy to play well.So I want to ask for help fom you all.I sincere you can helpme .
Thank in advance.
----------------------------------------------------------------
:headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes golf is not a game that you become an instant superstar in. what are you having problems with? Also have you thought about getting professional lesson? they do help at lot.


----------



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

*Than you .*



Surtees said:


> Yes golf is not a game that you become an instant superstar in. what are you having problems with? Also have you thought about getting professional lesson? they do help at lot.


 I want to find a professional school to learn ,but i do not know some good school.can you tell me some.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Um not sure on which school would be good for you. I'm not even sure where in the world you are my tip to find a good school or pro would be to ask at a local course or golf shop.


----------



## rockv7 (Mar 1, 2011)

I would go to a driving range near your house and ask them for recommendation. They usually have golf instructors in house.


----------



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

Surtees said:


> Um not sure on which school would be good for you. I'm not even sure where in the world you are my tip to find a good school or pro would be to ask at a local course or golf shop.


Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

rockv7 said:


> I would go to a driving range near your house and ask them for recommendation. They usually have golf instructors in house.


 I think you are very fuuny.


----------

